# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Shaman and magic smoke!

## Cheri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ykDsKIHbA :Shocked:

----------


## pokemont17

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ykDsKIHbA



Such a very amazing link!

----------

